# Car Travel



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, Our little 8 week old boy is called Riley, he came to live with us on Wednesday so still very new but so far he has settled in really well. I was wondering what the best way would be for me to have Riley in the car with us.
We have an MPV so it is quite roomy and seats quite high and I am not happy for him to be loose in the car at all. So far he has been on two short (but noisy!) journeys and I have removed a seat in the car and put a wire crate in, it isn't a hughe crate but he still seems tiny in it and won't lie down on his blanket just stands, wobbles and cries! What do others use? Would a plastic type crate be better or are car harnesses the way to go when he is bigger?

Have read other posts and have to agree this is all so similar to bringing your baby home from hospital, nothing it getting done here as everything is based around puppy watching, toilet training and waiting for him to sleep to rush about like a mad woman! But he is gorgeous and worth it, even if presents remain unwrapped!! 

Tracey


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy! Have you got any pictures of him?

I use a car harness for Betty. I have a blanket or a small dog bed on the seat ( she goes on the front seat if its just me and her in the car or in the back if i have other people with me) and even without her harness she doesn't move from there but other than the shortest journeys (usually when i pick her up from the dog walker who live 1/2 a mile away from me) she is harnessed in and never seems to mind and settles well in the car. She seems to know when she's in the car tbat she should just settle down. When she was younger she was more restless in the car but i think half of this was down to her needing the toilet! Just decide what you want Riley to do in the car and stick with it as he'll get used to it.

I remember the early days with Betty, its tiring but rewarding!!

x


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Tracey,

Poppy travels in a pet carrier lined with a doggy cushion. She has to lie down as its not high enough to sit up in. She runs into it when she knows we are going out which is 3 times a week when I take her to work with me. I put in her blanket and a toy and she is very happy. I put it on the passenger seat next to me and strap her in. She can see me through the holes and is very happy!

I probably will get a harness when she is older.

Where in Herts are you?

Jane.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for all your replies. Have attached a couple of pics.
Think I will stick with the crate for the car but perhaps change it for a plastic carrier type as its a bit more enclosed and perhaps less scary - and would also be better for securing with the seat belt. Will also put a chew/toy in as didn't do that before. I guess it won't be long before he gets used to the car, have lots of school runs so will be earache for everyone if he doesn't!

Jane - I am in Hemel, so not far away from you, might even run into to you when we get out on some walks!

Thanks to you all for replies


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Tracey.

I am sure Riley will get used to which ever method you use, it will just take a little while. Your suggestion of a chew or favourite toy is great as that may help him to settle. 

On the Cockapoo Owners Club website we have a page on advice when travelling so fell free to take a look.  http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_travelling.html

Look forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rileypoo said:


> Hi, Thanks for all your replies. Have attached a couple of pics.
> Think I will stick with the crate for the car but perhaps change it for a plastic carrier type as its a bit more enclosed and perhaps less scary - and would also be better for securing with the seat belt. Will also put a chew/toy in as didn't do that before. I guess it won't be long before he gets used to the car, have lots of school runs so will be earache for everyone if he doesn't!
> 
> Jane - I am in Hemel, so not far away from you, might even run into to you when we get out on some walks!
> ...


Tracey, let me know when you can go out for walks. Poppy is allowed out on Wednesday and am really looking forward to it. There are quite a few cockapoos around here and hoping to meet up with some. I can't make the Meet next weekend and it will be too soon for you to mix with other dogs but keep an eye on the Meet threads! I am... X


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Tracey.
We have a large double crate in our car, so they travel in their own space. I prefer this to a harness as they are able to move, stand and turn around freely.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, some great advice, loving this website!
Forgot to post pics on previous posts so hopefully you can see these.
Jane - will keep an eye out for meeting after Christmas.

x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey, i use the canvas car crates (have to be past the chewing point though!!) as they don't make a noise like metal ones and they also help to block out the sun (even though we have the windows blacked out for the dogs!!). Also, they can get in muddy and shake and don't wreck my car!! The canvas crates last well and wash well too and are light enough to take in and out of the car as needed. I use them in the house first for the pup to get used to using it as a bed, having meals in it etc so it is seen as a nice place. If i am cleaning the car and i take them out, the girls all get in!! My lab (who is a bit of a pansy) HATES travelling in a car without her crate as she feels unsecure- she grips the floor the whole way! In her crate she assumes her normal sleeping position (on her back, legs in the air!)


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

OOooh thank you, that is worth bearing in mind for future. Think it would be money wasted at the moment as would be soon as a very large chewy toy!!
Have gone ahead and ordered a plastic type dog carrier that has a little door in the top so he can be reassured by one of the children when travelling. 
Will look at cabnvas crates for future and you are right the wire one creaks and squeaks and drives me potty!!

Thanks again
Tacey


----------

